# Gardasee Monte Baldo Fahrradverleih



## majorm (27. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Bin dieses Jahr eher zum Klettern und Bergsteigen am Gardasee. Mir hat aber die Monte-Baldo-Abfahrt letztes Jahr (mit eigenem Bike) so gut gefallen, dass ich sie heuer wiederholen möchte. Wegen nur einmal fahren lohnt sich aber die Mitnahme meines Bikes nicht. Deswegen:

Wisst ihr, ob es am Fuße des Monte Baldo einen Fahrradverleih gibt?
Wenn, dann: 1. Wie ist die Qualität der Bikes
                  2. Wieviel kostet der Spaß für einen Tag? 

Danke schon mal

LG
Majorm


----------



## Silver-Racer (27. Juli 2009)

ist zwar nicht am fuße des monta baldo, aber du kannst dir beim liteville testcenter in riva ein 301 oder 901 in absoluter topausstattung für 25,- pro tag leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benie70 (27. Juli 2009)

Direkt an der Seilbahn von Malcesine auf den MB ist ein Bike Shop mit Verleih.
Über Qualität und Preise kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Richi2511 (27. Juli 2009)

Direkt unter der Gondelbahn ist ein Bike Shop 
(Bike Shop Xtreme Malcesine)  
http://www.bikeapartments.com/bike.htm

*Preise:*
http://www.bikeapartments.com/prezzi noleggio 2009.pdf


Die hatten wo wir letztes mal dort waren gute und gepflegte Bikes von ziemlich jeder Kategorie da...
Ausgeliehen haben wir dort jedoch keine (da eigene Bikes dabei)


----------



## majorm (28. Juli 2009)

Klasse!
Danke für die netten Auskünfte. Na dann werde ich mal testen und hier dann schreiben wie es war!


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juli 2009)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht am fuße des monta baldo, aber du kannst dir beim liteville testcenter in riva ein 301 oder 901 in absoluter topausstattung für 25,- pro tag leihen.



Genial, wusste das garnicht. Dann lass ich mein Rad daheim für die zwei Tage. Wo finde ich das denn in Riva?


----------

